# What is going on with my Amazon Swords? PICS



## olinjohnston (Feb 13, 2009)

I have had my tank set up for about a month or so now, and these gross brown blotches have started to form (mainly on my Amazon Sword plants). Also, some leaves have taken on a veined dying look pretty quickly. Other plants in the tank are doing great. The chemistry of the water is well within acceptable boundaries, I use Flourish liquid fertilizer once a week, and the (29 gallon) tank is populated only by 5 Zebra Danios and 2 Glowlight Tetras.


























Any input is greatly appreciated. This is my first posting on here. Thanks!


----------



## maulgerr (Mar 23, 2008)

the black in pic #1 looks like algae, pic#2 looks like snails might be sucking the chlorophyll out of the leaves. that's my guess


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Pic 2, some of the spots look like marking s on 'Ozelot' sword. If the brown spots are slimy, it's diatoms, (very common in new tanks) . They go away with time (months, not weeks IME). 

Keep in mind that swords are HEAVY feeders. They like good nutrition and flourish alone won't cut it. Flourish only provides micronutrients. You also need to be supplying Nitrogen , Potassium, and Phosphorus....and carbon.

-Dave


----------



## olinjohnston (Feb 13, 2009)

What should I do to take care of this?


----------



## Cory Keeper (Dec 11, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> Pic 2, some of the spots look like marking s on 'Ozelot' sword. If the brown spots are slimy, it's diatoms, (very common in new tanks) . They go away with time (months, not weeks IME).
> 
> Keep in mind that swords are HEAVY feeders. They like good nutrition and flourish alone won't cut it. Flourish only provides micronutrients. You also need to be supplying Nitrogen , Potassium, and Phosphorus....and carbon.
> 
> -Dave


Second that, I have a E. Barthii that would stick real low to the ground as if it was getting too much light, even though the tank didn't have that much light. Puzzled for me for a good few months, I started feeding it PO4 and NO3 and wow, its going straight up now.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have read that extra iron is stored as brown spots in the leaves of swords. Could you have a substrate that is rich in iron? BTW px #2 looks like the normal color of the plant.


----------

